

Ask:HN Best services for sending money abroad - kris-jagasia

I&#x27;m based in Canada and pay people (in USD) in both Turkey and Brazil on a regular basis (developers). Would be interested to know what people are using to make international transfers at below Paypal &#x2F; Bank transfer fees.
======
kris-jagasia
For people that use bitcoin as their international exchange protocol, how do
you get your head around the possible changes in Bitcoins value, especially if
it's going to take you a week or so to do the transfer (by the time your
transactions get processed/validate)

------
dviola
Bitcoin.

Then use localbitcoins to exchange to local currency. Most exchangers do the
conversion very quickly from what I've seen.

~~~
kris-jagasia
sorry, forgot to post as reply, how do you get your head around changes (often
volatile) in bitcoin value, when you're just using it as a money transfer
protocol

------
hackertoolbox
[https://www.dwolla.com/](https://www.dwolla.com/) seems interesting.

Tracking the "money transfer" tools at
[http://www.hackertoolbox.com/tags/money%20transfer](http://www.hackertoolbox.com/tags/money%20transfer)

~~~
kris-jagasia
unfortunately, dwolla is US accounts only, Xoom, transerwise don't deal with
Turkey, xe or Bitcoin may be the only options

------
kris-jagasia
unfortunately, dwolla is US accounts only, Xoom, transerwise don't deal with
Turkey,

xe or Bitcoin may be the only options

------
seekingcharlie
[https://www.xoom.com/](https://www.xoom.com/)
[http://transferwise.com/](http://transferwise.com/)

------
mattm
[http://www.xe.com/xetrade/](http://www.xe.com/xetrade/)

------
Avalaxy
Bitcoin. The cheapest and probably the fastest way.

------
kris-jagasia
thanks guys

------
Varlski
www.transferwise.com

~~~
kris-jagasia
doesn't deal with Turkey unfortunately, looks like a kick ass product though

